# E&M Remote Coders



## M37155a (Aug 27, 2014)

Hello. My name is Rachel Garcia. I am a Healthcare Recruiter with CodingAID based out of Long Beach, CA. I am currently doing a search for a client of mine, a hospital in Tennessee that is looking to hire on directly a couple of remote professional coders.

Requirements:

1.      Primary Care Sector-E&M Coder expert
2.      Radiology and Oncology Coder with E&M experience


2+ year?s experience

Must have CCS-P OR CPC

EPIC and EncoderPro (preferred, not required)

Strong communication skills (will be communicating with physicians and providers)

Onsite meeting-1 time every quarter

These are both full time, remote DIRECT HIRE opportunities.

If you are qualified and interested, please give me a call and send me your updated resume (please include ALL relevant experience)

Rachel Garcia
Recruitment Specialist
CodingAID
11 Golden Shore, Suite 360
Long Beach, CA 90802
T: 562-216-7001
F: 562-499-2192
www.linkedin.com/in/raegarcia84/
rachel.garcia@coding-aid.com
www.coding-aid.com


----------

